# Cleaning gold rings with diamonds



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I tried sending a pm to a member but got no answer so I'll post here:
I bought a 24k gold ring,it has diamonds around an emerald setting. Can someone tell me what to use to clean it. I can't afford to take it to anyone at this time to have it done. Be grateful for advice.
Greg


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ammonia works well for cleaning gold jewelry.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you suzyhomemaker09,
I was thinking that ammonia would work but just wasn't sure. Didn't want to ruin the ring.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

A jeweler told my mom to clean her gold an diamonds with toothpaste and an old toothbrush. A store like the dreaded W-mart will also have an inexpensive jewelry cleaning solution in the jewelry department.


----------

